# Sh!t Mountain biker Girls Say



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

How accurate is this, ladies?

The mens vid is pretty accurate!

Even though it's about MTB's, is this one close?


----------



## sixteenornumber (Dec 8, 2012)

i laughed my ass off when I saw the tire levers


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

You want me to dignify that with a response?


----------



## sixteenornumber (Dec 8, 2012)

Kernyl said:


> You want me to dignify that with a response?


I hope your not mad about this video. I thought the girls looked like they were having fun.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Kernyl said:


> You want me to dignify that with a response?


Yeah really. Not my cup o' tea.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Kernyl said:


> You want me to dignify that with a response?





il sogno said:


> Yeah really. Not my cup o' tea.



A little too sensitive, eh?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I just took it as a little fun.

Similar fun has been made with male roadies i believe.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Completely unscripted. Au natural!


----------



## alexemil5 (Dec 29, 2012)

No link. Corrupted. I'm mad to see the video after read the comments, Please check it out and post here again Video..


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

alexemil5 said:


> No link. Corrupted. I'm mad to see the video after read the comments, Please check it out and post here again Video..


still works fine for me. here it is again.


----------



## DaFlake (Sep 25, 2012)

Love it! Typical German humor...


----------



## Justagirl (Jan 26, 2013)

You've gotta be able to laugh at this! As a female mechanic I can say that most is true!


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

il sogno said:


> Yeah really. Not my cup o' tea.


Cup of Tea? Why do you hate America?


----------

